# Women are evil by nature



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A woman went up to the bar in a quiet rural pub. She gestured alluringly to the bartender who approached her immediately. She seductively signaled that he should bring his face closer to hers. As he did, she gently caressed his full beard. 

'Are you the manager?' she asked, softly stroking his face with both hands. 

'Actually, no,' he replied. 

'Can you get him for me? I need to speak to him,' she said, running her hands beyond his beard and into his hair. 

'I'm afraid I can't,' breathed the bartender.. 'Is there anything I can do?' 

'Yes, I need you to give him a message,' she continued, running her forefinger across the bartender's lip and slyly popping a couple of her fingers into his mouth and allowing him to suck them gently. 

'What should I tell him?' the bartender managed to say. 

'Tell him,' she whispered, 'there's no toilet paper, hand soap, or paper towels in the ladies room.'


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

:lol: oh wait _/O _/O


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Gross


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

maybe gross, but funny as crap!


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Orvis1 needs to add this to his list.


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

Hillarios


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

